# Any Snow Tubing within 45 min of Ann Arbor, MI



## ajhcmaj (Dec 16, 2007)

Does anyone know of Snow Tubing at a facility within 45 min of Ann Arbor.  I am looking for bigger hills and a tow rope.  I know Hines PArk and places like that have it, but want bigger hills.  Wouldnt mind walking instead of Tow Ropes, but like places I can site down with Hot Chocolate, etc.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 16, 2007)

AJ,

Here's a useful link
http://michiganskier.com/skiguide.htm

Although it's mainly a ski guide - some of the sites have snow tubing.

Let it snow...

Richard


----------

